# Los de abajo (testículos)



## blasita

Buenas tardes a todos:

Quizás sea una pregunta tonta. Si es así, me disculpo por adelantado.

Un amigo (mexicano-chileno) me ha dicho esta mañana que ganaron el partido de fútbol de ayer, pero que se llevó *un golpe en los de abajo*. Entiendo que se refiere a los testículos, pero me pregunto por qué ese _los de_, es decir, yo hubiera dicho simplemente _un golpe abajo (en la zona de abajo)_, tanto para hombres como para mujeres.

De paso, me gustaría saber dónde se usa _los de abajo_ de esta forma y confirmar que _abajo_ se entiende en todas partes como eufemismo en estos casos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Erreconerre

blasita said:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Quizás sea una pregunta tonta. Si es así, me disculpo por adelantado.
> 
> Un amigo (mexicano-chileno) me ha dicho esta mañana que ganaron el partido de fútbol de ayer, pero que se llevó *un golpe en los de abajo*. Entiendo que se refiere a los testículos, pero me pregunto por qué ese _los de_, es decir, yo hubiera dicho simplemente _un golpe abajo (en la zona de abajo)_, tanto para hombres como para mujeres.
> 
> De paso, me gustaría saber dónde se usa _los de abajo_ de esta forma y confirmar que _abajo_ se entiende en todas partes como eufemismo en estos casos.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Aquí nadie lo dice así. Además, _Los de abajo_ es una conmovedora novela revolucionaria mexicana. Así que ¿para qué mezclar esto con aquello?


----------



## will-wonka

Creo que a esa figura de estilo se le llama "personificación". Por ejemplo algunas fulanas llaman a sus senos "las gemelas".


> Que manía la de mi jefe, me mira con descaro las gemelas cada que me lo cruzo.


----------



## flljob

Erreconerre said:


> Aquí nadie lo dice así. Además, _Los de abajo_ es una conmovedora novela revolucionaria mexicana. Así que ¿para qué mezclar esto con aquello?



Nadie los llama así, pero si alguien te pregunta "Ya leíste 'Los de abajo'?" Seguramente te van a responder: "¡Me agarras desprevenido!"

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

flljob said:


> Nadie los llama así, pero si alguien te pregunta "Ya leíste 'Los de abajo'?" Seguramente te van a responder: "¡Me agarras desprevenido!"
> 
> Saludos


Si de veras conocieras Sonora, y me parece que has dicho que lo conoces, deberías saber que no entro a esa clase de juegos que llaman albur, y que aquí nadie lo hace. Nunca he pedido ese tipo de caricias a otro hombre, y creo que nunca haré. El albur mexicano es, desde mi punto de vista, un juego de palabras entre personas que sienten atracción por las de su mismo sexo. Porque se trata de eso: de que un hombre le propone sexo a otro hombre. O le pide que le acaricie cierta parte de su cuerpo, que es lo que tú dices.

Respeto todas las orientaciones sexuales, y no trato de ofenderte. Lo que digo es que yo no entro a esos juegos, y que aquí nadie lo hace. Y cuando hablo de Los de abajo, hablo de Mariano Azuela.


----------



## flljob

A mí también me molestan los albures. Si lees con atención, te darás cuenta de qué fue lo que escribí. Aquí nadie llama a los testículos "los de abajo", lo que le refirieron a Blasita fue un albur. En Sonora también se usan, pero son más característicos del mundo chilango, eso es cierto. No te preocupes, los sonorenses son muy machos, todos lo sabemos.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Antes de seguir con la idea de "albur".

Alguien que ha sido vencido o le ha ido mal, se dice que lo patearon en los huevos o algo parecido, en México?


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos.

En el momento entendí que era una frase hecha, pero ahora me queda muy claro que no lo es gracias a sus respuestas. Lo siento, pero lo que no entiendo todavía es cuál es el juego de palabras aquí .


----------



## maxjex

Porque diciendo en los de abajo se entiende mas es,mas explicito,y da forma a un vulgarismo,diciendo un golpe abajo produce una disipación mental puede se puede entender en cualquier lado.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Maxjex. Pues entonces es simplemente más enfático, ¿no? Un saludo.


----------



## Sembrador

Yo tampoco entiendo el doble sentido. ¿De qué otra manera se podría comprender la frase, sino que le dieron una patada en el escroto? 

Lo más cercano que diríamos por esta tierra y solo en caso de querer ser muy refinados, sería: "Me dieron un golpe bajo". Se usa mucho en boxeo. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

flljob said:


> Nadie los llama así, pero si alguien te pregunta "Ya leíste 'Los de abajo'?" Seguramente te van a responder: "¡Me agarras desprevenido!"


No entiendo.



Erreconerre said:


> Si de veras conocieras Sonora, y me parece que has dicho que lo conoces, deberías saber que no entro a esa clase de juegos que llaman albur, y que aquí nadie lo hace. Nunca he pedido ese tipo de caricias a otro hombre, y creo que nunca haré. El albur mexicano es, desde mi punto de vista, un juego de palabras entre personas que sienten atracción por las de su mismo sexo. Porque se trata de eso: de que un hombre le propone sexo a otro hombre. O le pide que le acaricie cierta parte de su cuerpo, que es lo que tú dices.
> 
> Respeto todas las orientaciones sexuales, y no trato de ofenderte. Lo que digo es que yo no entro a esos juegos, y que aquí nadie lo hace. Y cuando hablo de Los de abajo, hablo de Mariano Azuela.


No entiendo. ¿Decir _los de abajo_ automáticamente te tacha de homosexual? 



flljob said:


> A mí también me molestan los albures. Si lees con atención, te darás cuenta de qué fue lo que escribí. Aquí nadie llama a los testículos "los de abajo", lo que le refirieron a Blasita fue un albur.


No entiendo. ¿En qué consiste este albur?



maxjex said:


> Porque diciendo en los de abajo se entiende mas es,mas explicito,y da forma a un vulgarismo,diciendo un golpe abajo produce una disipación mental puede se puede entender en cualquier lado.


No entiendo.



blasita said:


> Gracias, Maxjex. Pues entonces es simplemente más enfático, ¿no? Un saludo.


Yo ya no sé si es enfático o no: no entendí nada de este hilo .

*¡¡¡¡ SOCORRO!!!!*

¿Un alma caritativa que me explique todo esto?
Gracias. 

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## flljob

Un albur consiste en usar una palabra con otro sentido, siempre sexual. El albur nunca es directo, siempre se disfraza, y como siempre se da entre hombres, el contenido homosexual es más que claro:
¿Ya leíste los de abajo (testículos)?
Me agarras (los de abajo, testículos) desprevenido.

saludos


----------



## chileno

Vulgarismo es igual a eufemismo? Estoy entendiendo bien?

Cintia, "Los de Abajo" es una novela.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_de_abajo_(novela)


----------



## engranaje

Los de abajo, está bien dicho, y se puedo decir, aunque no es muy elegante, vamos a ver:

Me duelen los ................, los cuales están abajo, pues bien entonces si me duelen los ............., y están abajo, entonces me duelen los de abajo (aquellos que están
 abajo).

No le veo la dificultad. Y ni te tacha de homosexual, ni nada por el estilo. No divaguemos.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Hola, Flljob y Chileno. Sí, sé perfectamente que "Los de abajo" es una obra literaria. Mi pregunta es qué juego de palabras se está usando en ese contexto. Puede ser que se refiriera a esa novela porque ambos tenemos mucho que ver con la literatura, pero yo ni cogí ni cojo el significado de esa frase.


----------



## chileno

Hola blasita:

Le decía a Cintia que se trataba de una novela.

Todavía estoy esperando por algún Mexicano que diga si "pegar/patear en los huevos" significa "caer/ser derrotado". Porque en Chile sí significa eso. Es vulgar entonces se usa "los de abajo" como eufemismo. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## flljob

En México, si alguien te cae mal dices (entre otras) "me repatea los huevos", "me cae como patada en los huevos", "me cae en la punta del..." No digo más porque puedo sonar vulgar.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

flljob said:


> Un albur consiste en usar una palabra con otro sentido, siempre sexual.  Esto lo había entendido  El albur nunca es directo, siempre se disfraza, y como *siempre se da entre hombres*, este es el dato que nos faltaba sin este dato no era nada evidente el contenido homosexual es más que claro:
> ¿Ya leíste los de abajo (testículos)?
> Me agarras (los de abajo, testículos) desprevenido.


Aunque... si un hombre dice "me llevé un golpe _en los de abajo_" ¿entendéis automáticamente que la persona que habla es homosexual?
Ya sé, soy algo tonta.

Con el permiso de blasita (no quiero secuestrarte el hilo) voy a hacer un símil.
Si, por aquí, alguien dice de otro: 
- *se le ve el plumero*
-1- Sin albur, 
esto significa que su actitud no oculta sus pensamientos; lo tipico, el sobrino que no he visto en años y que no se acuerda nunca de mi cumple, de repente se interesa por mi salud => se le ve el plumero, ya sé que quiere algo de mí.
-2- con albur
hablamos de un hombre y esto significa que es homosexual.

¿Estamos en una situación parecida? O siempre _los de abajo_ significa que quien habla es homosexual o habla de un homosexual?

Como decimos en francés: "Entiendo rápido pero hay que explicarme durante mucho tiempo"



chileno said:


> Vulgarismo es igual a eufemismo? Estoy entendiendo bien?
> 
> Cintia, "Los de Abajo" es una novela.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_de_abajo_(novela)


Gracias chileno, ya lo dijo erreconerre en el post 2 .

Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## flljob

Estimada Cintia, creo que todavía no te cae el veinte. El albur consiste en que manera disfrazada el alburero le solicita al albureado que le agarre los de abajo.

saludos


----------



## tusi

flljob said:


> Nadie los llama así, pero si alguien te pregunta "Ya leíste 'Los de abajo'?" Seguramente te van a responder: "¡Me agarras desprevenido!"
> 
> Saludos



Lo que yo he logrado entender (porque nunca había escuchado la broma) es que es todo el albur lo que acaba convirtiéndose en una referencia homosexual: si en la primera parte le pregunta por la novela, en la segunda parte de la broma, el hombre le responde (a otro hombre) que le agarre los testículos. Probablemente este tipo de albures de marcada connotación sexual se hagan entre muy amigos y (muy) machos, porque no veo que a una mujer le digan eso de "¡Me agarras desprevenido!". En realidad dudo que sea con intención de proponer sexo como da a entender Erreconerre, sino de bromear a costa de la condición sexual del otro.

Me recuerda, de otra manera, a la conversa de un amigo peruano con una amiga mexicana que le avisaba que iba a llegar al aeropuerto: "—¿Te recojo? —Si yo me redejo".

Saludos.

Edit: Y me crucé con flljob.


----------



## flljob

Según Freud, el inconsciente tiene que ver con el chiste. Si el chiste tiene un contenido homosexual...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

flljob said:


> Estimada Cintia, creo que todavía no te cae el veinte. El albur consiste en que manera disfrazada el alburero le solicita al albureado que le agarre los de abajo.
> 
> saludos


Esto lo había entendido, gracias, pero ¿y en el contexto que nos dio blasita?


blasita said:


> Un amigo (mexicano-chileno) me ha dicho esta  mañana que ganaron el partido de fútbol de ayer, pero que se llevó *un golpe en los de abajo*.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Cintia.

Soy mexicana y no estoy de acuerdo con que el albur se da siempre entre hombres y mucho menos que siempre esconde una propuesta homosexual cuando se utiliza entre hombres. En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en que es vulgar y que no todos los mexicanos lo usan.  En lo particular no me causan ninguna gracia, me parece un juego estúpido y un desperdicio de la agilidad mental.

En todas las culturas los juegos de palabras para disfrazar las bromas sexuales existen.  Probablemente en México va más allá debido a que contamos con los albures, es toda una técnica, se necesitan años para entenderlos y más años todavía para dominarlos.  El albur tiene sus inicios en la época en la que los indios utilizaban la broma para agredir a los españoles sin consecuencias.

Respecto a lo que pregunta blasita la respuesta es simple, lo que el mexicano-peruano dijo es que le pegaron en los testículos durante el juego, ni más, ni menos. Me sorprende que este hilo haya dado tantas vueltas.


----------



## flljob

¿Puedes dar un ejemplo en donde no haya un contenido homosexual?
El ejemplo de Tusi no es un albur, es un juego de palabras.
Si da mucho trabajo entenderlos y dominarlos, no son tan estúpidos.

Blasita había entendido que usamos "los de abajo" para referirnos a los testículos. Esto no es cierto. Nunca he oído a nadie decir que le duelen los de abajo o que le dieron un golpe en los de abajo. Y lo que nos dice Blasita no es un albur.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

blasita said:


> Buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Quizás sea una pregunta tonta. Si es así, me disculpo por adelantado.
> 
> Un amigo (mexicano-chileno) me ha dicho esta mañana que ganaron el partido de fútbol de ayer, pero que se llevó *un golpe en los de abajo*. Entiendo que se refiere a los testículos, pero me pregunto por qué ese _los de_, es decir, yo hubiera dicho simplemente _un golpe abajo (en la zona de abajo)_, tanto para hombres como para mujeres.
> 
> De paso, me gustaría saber dónde se usa _los de abajo_ de esta forma y confirmar que _abajo_ se entiende en todas partes como eufemismo en estos casos.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Como a Janis Joplin, a mí tampoco me parece un albur lo que tu amigo te ha dicho (y mira que me gustan mucho los albures por su potencial retórico). Creo que simplemente quiso decir que le pegaron en los testículos y para decirlo empleó un eufemismo. Eso es todo.

 Además, por acá tampoco se usa "los de abajo" para hacer referencia a los testículos (ya lo dijo el doctor --flljob--).

Y ya que estamos entrados, las innecesarias alusiones a los albures y a la novela de Mariano Azuela sólo han hecho que se confundan varios foreros. En fin.

 Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

Cintia&Martine said:


> No entiendo.
> 
> 
> No entiendo. ¿Decir _los de abajo_ automáticamente te tacha de homosexual?
> 
> 
> No entiendo. ¿En qué consiste este albur?
> 
> 
> No entiendo.
> 
> 
> Yo ya no sé si es enfático o no: no entendí nada de este hilo .
> 
> *¡¡¡¡ SOCORRO!!!!*
> 
> ¿Un alma caritativa que me explique todo esto?
> Gracias.
> 
> Un beso.
> Martine



Pues sí, si un hombre le pide a otro hombre que le agarre los testículos, quiere decir que cuando menos uno de los dos es homosexual.
¿Concibes a dos hombres heterosexuales toqueteándose mutuamente los genitales? ¿O que uno le pida al otro que se lo haga?

El albur consiste en usar frases de doble sentido para proponer relaciones sexuales. Se usa exclusivamente entre "caballeros".

Es tediosamente repetitivo. Supuestamente, el albur es una manifestación del ingenio del mexicano. Pero, en realidad, es tedioso, carente de ingenio y procaz. Basta con escuchar a los albureros unos cuantos minutos para aprenderse de memoria toda la gama del supuesto ingenio. Frases como "me agarraste descuidado, hijo", "préstame tu atención", "dame razón", y unas cuantas más, constituyen la antología de los albureros.

Eso es lo que me ha tocado conocer de albures.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Un tipo le suelta un albur a una mujer que pasa por su puesto de comidas.

—Pásele, pásele, mi reina y la acompaño comiendo parado mientras le llega a los huevos con chorizo.

El tipo le está diciendo a la mujer que estará junto a ella manteniendo una erección mientras ella le toca los genitales. No tiene contenido homosexual.

Efectivamente se requiere inteligencia para interpretar lo que se dice en código y reitero, me parece estúpido malgastar la inteligencia en algo tan vulgar, como los albures,  cuando se puede utilizar en un sentido del humor más respetuoso o en cualquier otra cosa menos enferma.


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> Un tipo le suelta un albur a una mujer que pasa por su puesto de comidas.
> 
> —Pásele, pásele, mi reina y la acompaño comiendo parado mientras le llega a los huevos con chorizo.
> 
> El tipo le está diciendo a la mujer que estará junto a ella manteniendo una erección mientras ella le toca los genitales. No tiene contenido homosexual.
> 
> Efectivamente se requiere inteligencia para interpretar lo que se dice en código y reitero, me parece estúpido malgastar la inteligencia en algo tan vulgar, como los albures,  cuando se puede utilizar en un sentido del humor más respetuoso o en cualquier otra cosa menos enferma.



Tienes razón. Aunque yo pienso que lo que menos se malgasta, porque no usa, en estos casos, es la inteligencia. Por experiencia sé que, entre mis compañeros de trabajo, quienes menos inteligencia tienen son los que nos atosigan con su supermanido repertorio del "ingenio mexicano", al grado que a veces dan ganas de cambiarise de "área" (como le dicen al área de trabajo) sólo para no estar escuchando todo el santo día las misma tonterías.


----------



## tusi

Erreconerre said:


> Si a ti no te parece un acto de homosexuales que un hombre le pida "en broma" a otro hombre que le toque los los testículos, pues ni hablar...
> Y, como ya se sabe, _entre broma y broma, la verdad se asoma_...



Será que todos los días me junto para almorzar con puros hombres que usan las referencias a la homosexualidad entre ellos como broma (por supuesto, nunca conmigo) y todos son heteros. Mi manera de interpretar las bromas masculinas puede estar condicionada por el entorno en el que me muevo (que, para más señas, está muy lejos de México). 



Janis Joplin said:


> Un tipo le suelta un albur a una mujer que pasa por su puesto de comidas.
> 
> —Pásele, pásele, mi reina y la acompaño comiendo parado mientras le llega a los huevos con chorizo.
> 
> El tipo le está diciendo a la mujer que estará junto a ella manteniendo una erección mientras ella le toca los genitales. No tiene contenido homosexual.
> 
> Efectivamente se requiere inteligencia para interpretar lo que se dice en código y reitero, me parece estúpido malgastar la inteligencia en algo tan vulgar, como los albures,  cuando se puede utilizar en un sentido del humor más respetuoso o en cualquier otra cosa menos enferma.



Con esta explicación ya me he terminado de confundir del todo. Con el anterior caso me parecía algo muy masculino (como también mencionaba Erreconerre), pero está claro que también sirve para "piropear" de la forma más burda posible a las mujeres. Definitivamente vulgar y cualquier cosa menos gracioso.

Obviamente me he confundido por querer leer entre líneas en una cosa muy mexicana que no es fácil de comprender. Lamento la confusión y gracias por explicarlo tan claro.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Buenos días:

Ahora ya me queda claro. No entendía qué tenían que ver los homosexuales en este caso ni cuál era exactamente el juego de palabras si lo había.

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios, las explicaciones y por su ayuda.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Erreconerre said:


> Pues sí, si un hombre le pide a otro hombre que le agarre los testículos, quiere decir que cuando menos uno de los dos es homosexual.
> ¿Concibes a dos hombres heterosexuales toqueteándose mutuamente los genitales? ¿O que uno le pida al otro que se lo haga?
> 
> El albur consiste en usar frases de doble sentido para proponer relaciones sexuales. Se usa exclusivamente entre "caballeros".
> 
> Es tediosamente repetitivo. Supuestamente, el albur es una manifestación del ingenio del mexicano. Pero, en realidad, es tedioso, carente de ingenio y procaz. Basta con escuchar a los albureros unos cuantos minutos para aprenderse de memoria toda la gama del supuesto ingenio. Frases como "me agarraste descuidado, hijo", "préstame tu atención", "dame razón", y unas cuantas más, constituyen la antología de los albureros.
> 
> Eso es lo que me ha tocado conocer de albures.


Pero ¡¡¡¡qué tiene que ver con que uno reciba un golpe en los testículo en un partido de fútbol???? 
De todo lo que se ha dicho de los albures solo podemos deducir que quien habla así a la fuerza habla como lo haría un homosexual (creencia que tendría uno muy macho, porque el lenguaje no entiende de esto) y francamente si un albur se reduce a un eufemismo_ light_, pues ¿para qué tanta historia sobre el arte del albur? Si hasta un niño de pecho entiende los de abajo.

blasita solo preguntaba si era un eufemismo corriente...  nada más.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Pues sí, este hilo lo veo yo muy liado.

En primer lugar, _*albur*_ en México y en Répública Dominicana significa según el DRAE *"Juego de palabras de doble sentido"*, pero el diccionario no añade que tengan que referirse a temas sexuales forzosamente. Supongo que los académicos mexicanos y dominicanos que han propuesto esa acepción sabrán cómo se habla en sus respectivos países. ¿Que los homosexuales utilizan mucho   ese juego de palabras? Pues muy bien, pero supongo que no serán los únicos. Si en esos dos países se me ocurre a mí construir un albur en voz alta (con mi natural ingenio ), ¿me van a llamar maricón?

Por otras parte, si al hacer esa dichosa pregunta:

_¿Ya leíste Los de abajo?_  el otro interpreta el título de la novela como _testículos,_ la frase quedaría así: _¿Ya leíste los testículos?_ 

Bien, pero ¿qué es eso de leer testiculos?, ¿acaso es comprobar si son grandes o pequeños? Siendo asi, cuando vaya uno a comprar un melón habrá que decirle al tendero: _lea usted los melones y deme uno que sea mediano._

(No sé si ha sido buena idea por mi parte echar más leña a este fuego)

A seguir bien.


----------



## chamyto

Me imagino que pueda depender según qué zonas.

Si yo hubiera visto también esa expresión también hubiera pensado que le habían dado en los testículos.


----------



## ukimix

blasita said:


> ... y confirmar que _abajo_ se entiende en todas partes como eufemismo en estos casos.



_En tremenda parranda un pecho le dice al otro: !Ay mija, es que abajo entró un negrito con dos maracas y se armó la fiesta!_ Un chiste de por aquí. 

... Pero había otra versión en la que eran las rodillas las que hablaban: _... es que arriba entró... _La relatividad está en todo .


----------



## flljob

lavecilla said:


> .
> Pues sí, este hilo lo veo yo muy liado.
> 
> En primer lugar, _*albur*_ en México y en Répública Dominicana significa según el DRAE *"Juego de palabras de doble sentido"*, pero el diccionario no añade que tengan que referirse a temas sexuales forzosamente. Supongo que los académicos mexicanos y dominicanos que han propuesto esa acepción sabrán cómo se habla en sus respectivos países. ¿Que los homosexuales utilizan mucho   ese juego de palabras? Pues muy bien, pero supongo que no serán los únicos. Si en esos dos países se me ocurre a mí construir un albur en voz alta (con mi natural ingenio ), ¿me van a llamar maricón?
> 
> Por otras parte, si al hacer esa dichosa pregunta:
> 
> _¿Ya leíste Los de abajo?_  el otro interpreta el título de la novela como _testículos,_ la frase quedaría así: _¿Ya leíste los testículos?_
> 
> Bien, pero ¿qué es eso de leer testiculos?, ¿acaso es comprobar si son grandes o pequeños? Siendo asi, cuando vaya uno a comprar un melón habrá que decirle al tendero: _lea usted los melones y deme uno que sea mediano._
> 
> (No sé si ha sido buena idea por mi parte echar más leña a este fuego)
> 
> A seguir bien.



evidentemente, fracasamos en explicar qué es un albur. 

Saludos


----------



## Nipnip

blasita said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Ahora ya me queda claro. No entendía qué tenían que ver los homosexuales en este caso ni cuál era exactamente el juego de palabras si lo había.
> 
> Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios, las explicaciones y por su ayuda.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



"Los de abajo" tiene más que ver con la personificación de la que se hablaba al inicio, no es una frase hecha pero de ninguna manera es algo que no se entienda explícitamente. Por ejemplo, a las nalgas yo he oído que les llaman _tepalcuanas, tambonchonas, retaguardia, etc., _se podría agregar un sinfín de nombres, lo mismo con los apelativos para el pene. Un golpe "acá" abajo también hace referencia a la zona genital, pero queda escueto, qué tal si fue en el pene y no en los testículos! Al decir "los de abajo" hay una personificación tan común y arraigada en el habla cuando se hace referencia a las partes nobles. Al pene se le dice el _amigo, el soldado, etc., _incluso hay quienes le ponen nombre, como Pedro o Juan.

Respecto al albur, Erreconerre se equivoca un tanto en sus apreciaciones. Ni es exclusivamente entre "caballeros" ni no sucede en Sonora. Hombres y mujeres se alburean a lo largo y ancho del país, en unos sitios más que en otros, en ciertos círculos sociales más que en otros, en algunos rangos de edad más que en otros.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación

*Estimados compañeros:*

*En vista de que la autora de este hilo, pese a que muchas de las contestaciones recibidas se desviaban del tema inicial, ya recibió la respuesta que buscaba, esta discusión queda cerrada. La duda de la forista era simple: el significado de la frase "un golpe en los de abajo" para lo cual era absolutamente innecesario y fuera de lugar introducir el tema de los albures a la discusión. Bastaba indicarle que quería decir la frase señalada y punto. Por favor, en un futuro limitémonos a responder la duda del hilo y a no caer en especulaciones.

Muchas gracias.



*Ayutuxtepeque
(A nombre del equipo de moderadores de Sólo Español)*


----------

